# SmosSlings Icarus



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

This lil SS is cool. As many of us do, I enjoy trying different frames, and I’m liking this one a lot so far. I’ve only had it a few days but no complaints as of now. I plan to sling a good bit of clay through it within the next few days.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That looks great


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Cool 😎


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice lookin frame


----------

